# للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))



## FADY_TEMON (31 مارس 2008)

* الجزء ماقبل الاول*

*ده العريس السعودي*






*ده العريس من أنقرا وكان موطونه الاصلي جنوب الجنوب الساحلي الافريقي*






الجزء الاول فى منتدي الترحيب للي عايز أكتر

*TEMON*


----------



## ارووجة (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

:t32:
:t32:
:t32:
حرام عليك

:t32:
:t32:
:t32:


----------



## لوريا (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

:010105~332::smiles-11::smiles-11::smiles-11::smiles-11::smiles-11::smiles-11::smiles-11::smiles-11::smiles-11::smiles-11::36_1_47::36_1_47::110105no44::110105no44::110105~127:مستحيل


----------



## gigi angel (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
كدا بقى حرام


----------



## **ledia** (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

:yahoo:                        :t32:                        olling::bann                  ed:











                          :a82:                           :spor22:

مشششششششششششششششششششش حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام  عليكووووووووووو


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

يا اختي كميله ايه كل دا 
خلي بالك يا فادي انت كدا دخلت منطقه خطر جدا ( الموت )
خلي بالك من نفسك بقي كل البنات هنا ....... ولا بلاش
:t32:olling::ranting::spor22:​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

*لو حد قربلي أنا هرمي نفسي من المنتدي ........*


----------



## **ledia** (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

:fun_oops:              


                     مششششششششششششششششششش حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام:scenic:


عليكو مين يساعدني  بدي ادخل :t17:على المنتدى:love45:


----------



## **ledia** (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

مييييييييييييييييييييييييين يساعد بدي ادخل على الشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات:bud:


:mus13::new6:


----------



## FADY_TEMON (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

*مفيش شات هنا هنا عرسان بس *


----------



## FADY_TEMON (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

*ملحوظة لديا أندي girl والبروفايل بتاعك boy أبقئ غيره عيزه العرسان تطفش*


----------



## hokka_2020 (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

لالالالا كوز المحبة اتخرم كده
حرام عليك يا اخى
:t32::t32::t32::t32: للصبح​


----------



## **ledia** (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه        :ura1:






انا بدي  العريس السعوديييييييييييييييييي:smil6:


وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو   ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا    اجمله:ura1:



:fun_lol::new6::smil16::99::smil12::smi411::36_11_13::big37:


----------



## esambraveheart (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*

*ملعوبه....بس قديمه​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رد على: للبنات فقط ويفضل العزاب (((ســــــــــــري)))*



esambraveheart قال:


> *ملعوبه....بس قديمه​*




خلي رأيك لنفسك....thx
​


----------



## kingmena (13 أبريل 2009)

*العرسان  دي 100   100   

اي واحدة عايزة تتنتحر

والكفن والجنازة عليا​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (13 أبريل 2009)

kingmena قال:


> *العرسان  دي 100   100
> 
> اي واحدة عايزة تتنتحر
> 
> والكفن والجنازة عليا​*



شكلك جي تبوظ الجوازة..
​


----------



## lovely dove (13 أبريل 2009)

حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام كده يافادي 
هو احنا عملنا فيك ايه بس 
بقي ده منظر حد عدل هههههههههههههه


----------



## FADY_TEMON (13 أبريل 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام كده يافادي
> هو احنا عملنا فيك ايه بس
> بقي ده منظر حد عدل هههههههههههههه



متزعليش ياقمر ..ولا يهمك ..هجييب المرة الجية ..عريس صيني ملوش حل ..
​


----------



## ponponayah (13 أبريل 2009)

مشششششششششششش هتجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووز

:t32::t32::t32:


----------



## FADY_TEMON (13 أبريل 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> مشششششششششششش هتجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووز
> 
> :t32::t32::t32:



هي أيه حكاية الشواكيش ..دماغي وجعتني ...
​


----------



## ponponayah (13 أبريل 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> هي أيه حكاية الشواكيش ..دماغي وجعتني ...
> ​




احسسسسسسسسسسسن علشان تحرم
دا شكل عيرسان  دا شكل ناس هربانة من الترب


----------



## rana1981 (13 أبريل 2009)

*يا لهوووووووووووووووووي ايه دا​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (13 أبريل 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *يا لهوووووووووووووووووي ايه دا​*



ياعيني أتصدمت من الفرحة
​


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2009)

لو هي دي المنافسة يبقى أنا و الشباب اطمنّا...


----------



## FADY_TEMON (19 مايو 2009)

johnnie قال:


> لو هي دي المنافسة يبقى أنا و الشباب اطمنّا...



أطمن يا أخويا
​


----------



## just member (22 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
شكلهم جميييل اوى


----------



## FADY_TEMON (22 مايو 2009)

come with me قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكلهم جميييل اوى


مرسي ليك يا باشا ..نورت البروفايل
​


----------



## mero_engel (22 مايو 2009)

*الاولاني قمور قووي *
*علي كام بقي؟*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (23 مايو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *الاولاني قمور قووي *
> *علي كام بقي؟*​



هو أنا ببعهم
​


----------



## dark_angel (23 مايو 2009)

*الحمدلله الدنيا لسه بخير و فيها ولاد حلويين علشان  يادبوا البنات*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (23 مايو 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *الحمدلله الدنيا لسه بخير و فيها ولاد حلويين علشان  يادبوا البنات*​



أنت برنس يابني ..أنتا فاضي للموضيع الهيفة دي ...
​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 مايو 2009)

*شكلك يفادى نويت 

والناية لله 

يلا يبنات المنتدى عليه 

متسبوش حتة فيه متنفعش للضرب​*


----------



## nosa adel (23 مايو 2009)

_*اشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوف فـــــــــــــــــــــــيك يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوم*_​


----------



## abokaf2020 (23 مايو 2009)

المطلوب ان احنا نضحك ولا نختار
لو نضحك هههههههههههههههههه
لو نختار يبقي الصورة رقم 66


----------



## FADY_TEMON (24 مايو 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *شكلك يفادى نويت
> 
> والناية لله
> 
> ...



أيه يا أنشي فيني من بيع ...
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (24 مايو 2009)

nosa adel قال:


> _*اشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوف فـــــــــــــــــــــــيك يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوم*_​


*لـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــونه أيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه*
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (24 مايو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> المطلوب ان احنا نضحك ولا نختار
> لو نضحك هههههههههههههههههه
> لو نختار يبقي الصورة رقم 66



مرسي لمرورك ..نورتي الموضوع
​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (24 مايو 2009)

مش حرام عليك دانا هحلم بيه باليل ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------

